# weight limit??



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

u are fine, no u will be able to use it better


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2007)

you would be suprised of how strong a snowboard acually is...anyone wanna do the research? :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2007)

the added weight will give you more flex and pop in your turns cruisin down some nice groomers. The steeper the better my friend


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2008)

*159 evil twin*

i just got a 159 bataleon evil twin...im 5 ft 8 and idk if its too big ..do you know the weight limit??


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2008)

dandrews12 said:


> i just got a 159 bataleon evil twin...im 5 ft 8 and idk if its too big ..do you know the weight limit??


I have no idea how much you wieght but 159 for 5.8 is huge!


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2008)

i weigh like 145- 150 but its like nose level


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

DenBank said:


> I have no idea how much you wieght but 159 for 5.8 is huge!


No it's not.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

dandrews12 said:


> i weigh like 145- 150 but its like nose level


At 145-150lbs it may be. Depends on where he's riding.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2008)

ho:cheeky4:w does it depend on where im ridng???


----------

